# Inflammation and Endometrios



## mommywith2 (Mar 4, 2007)

I had a blood test, that said I had inflammation. Since I have loose stools in the morning, and other times which have been controlled better since I eat less food at a meal, I had a colonscopy to check things out. Everything came back looking good.The doctor said that sometimes it can be UC or arthritis. I did data entry for 5 years, but I don't feel like I have arthritis. Plus, how would arthritis cause stomach problems? Anyway, I was reading on here about some people's endometrios (spelling??). Back in 2001, I had a lapriscopy to check if I had it. I had been trying to get pregnant for over a year and had taken other tests and nothing was wrong. The doctor said everything looked good.I've never thought of endometrios possible causing IBS. I would be interested in knowing if it's possible I have it, but really don't want to go through another lapriscopy. It wasn't a bad thing. It was great to do it to make sure that I wasn't trying to get pregnant if I wasn't able to. I would do it again easily... I just don't want to. Is there any way to check it without a lapriscopy? Also, have any of you had IBS symptoms after c-sections? I need to do some more reading and talking to my doctor. But my symptoms started getting worse after my 2nd c-section. I don't want to scare anyone that has to have one or had one. It could be 100% false. I'm just wondering. I'll have to read up on this a bit. But any knowledge would be appreciated.


----------

